# Portes Du Soleil and Chamonix: help plan a dream trip! (cross-post)



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry about the cross-post, lots of info and questions here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=539900

Any help is much appreciated. :thumbsup


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

*Cross post to pics from the trip...*

Back from an incredible trip. Pics are here, enjoy!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=554771


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Fantastic, Some of the best riding in the world,

I take a trip somehwere every summer.It is just the best.


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Nsynk. 

That trip will be definitely be difficult to top, but I look forward to trying!


----------

